# Montana's Pulled mane!



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

So cute! I like that look.

I do have a question though. PROBABLY because I'm mostly involved with Friesians. 

My question is, why do you pull mane? What's the purpose? Other than looking kind of snazzy and cute. Makes me wanna do it to my horse, his mane is a mess.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

to keep it neater and its easier to band/braid for shows.


----------



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

he looks good appy


----------



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

Ah You gotta love the solo comb. I got one a few yrs ago and it makes mane pulling so much easier and more enjoyable.

Your horse looks great!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks Rebel!
I'm quite impressed!

Thanks Winston!
I saw it being used (online) and thought it would be so much easier than pulling. And I know Montana would not have put up with actual pulling.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

So professional!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

you did an awesome job!!! Montana is a stud after his spa day!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

I think it looks awesome Darlyann. 

I like pulling my horse's mane in the summer because she gets really hot with all that hair over her neck. Plus its easier to keep clean and tangle-free.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks Jenny, Lacey and Gracie! 
he'll look even better after he loses all his winter hair. and some weight too. Sometimes when I look at him, I think he's carrying twins! lol


----------



## LacyLove (Feb 12, 2009)

he looks great! his mane looks all neat and tidy, i bet he loved those treats too!


----------

